# Old GTs



## karstkid (May 16, 2004)

I started riding mountain bikes in 91'. My first bike was a GT Talera (ghetto!), but my second (first REAL bike) was a 93' (?) GT Corrado. It had a true-temper steel frame and a LX/XT parts mix. I put a Manitou M-Sport (just a re-badged Manitou 1 the year the Manitou 2 came out) on it and I remember specifically haveing the shop I bought it from put on XT Thumbshifters and DX brake levers. It was the reason I got into mountain biking. It even had a Scott 1-piece bar (the bar with the bar ends built in) on it at some point. Does anyone have pics of older GTs? I used to think the Zaskar and Pantera were cool. How about the titanium frameset they made that their team rode - the Xizang! What about the RTS-1??? That was such a cool bike, expecially in the "ball-burnished" finish. BTW - I love this board, brings back lots of good memories!! One of these days maybe I will try to find an older frame and build it up with a Mag 21 and 8 speed - MONEY!


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

karstkid said:


> How about the titanium frameset they made that their team rode - the Xizang!


Funny, just saw one of those for sale in the local ad paper.

GT was one of the few bikes you could get with seatstay brakes in 90' when CS brakes were all the rage, albeit they were still U models. They had THE race team in the early 90's also.


----------



## karstkid (May 16, 2004)

*U brakes*

My first GT, the Talera, had a seat-stay U-brake on it...I even upgraded it to a XT!!


----------



## midtnSS (Apr 26, 2004)

*Some good years of GTs*

I still have a 93 Zaskar, Mag 21, even some of the old 7 spd XT but too bad you can't get a deraileur hanger or decals anymore. Rode it for 6 yrs, no telling how many miles, but a great ride.


----------



## cyclesoflife (Apr 4, 2004)

How about the GT Psyclone, their handbuilt fillet brazed top of the line steel frame?
Anyone have one and can show us some pics of it?


----------



## miles (Jan 6, 2004)

*I had a first-year Avalanche*

and boy, was that a quick bike!
It was made in the Toyo factory in Japan out of Prestige tubing, and it was such a lovely pearl white...
Steep, steep angles at 72/74, and 16.5" stays. It could really climb, and rail the turns, too. The downside is that it beat me up pretty good, though.

It had a Suntour XC Pro group, but with the Dia Compe BIg, sculpted brake levers and the U-Brakes front and rear. The next year they came out with the cable-crossing guide for the rear u-brake, and that improved what were already oustanding brakes. I put and Oddyssey Roller-cam stem on, too. Fantastically strong setup.

It weighed 27 pounds, which was quite respectable for '87.

Nice bike. If my scanner were kooked up I'd scan in a picture on me racing on it, but as it is you'll just have to imagine it.

miles


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2004)

*Older GT Pantara*

Have one of the older, can't remember how old it is and lost the paperwork Pantara, one of the really red ones and will try and get a dig pix and get it posted if I get this . Still in really good shape but broke it out again last week and have to get back at it so won't look like a idiot when our son gets his bike. Hated to let it sit so long but working 6 and 7 days a week leaves little room for fun stuff sometimes, that is over, doing my own thing now and back on th GT while I'm able. Art Dayton, NV


----------



## Kasper (Feb 23, 2004)

*Has: Xizang 1990. Wants: Xizang Team 1999*



karstkid said:


> Does anyone have pics of older GTs? I used to think the Zaskar and Pantera were cool. How about the titanium frameset they made that their team rode - the Xizang!


...That is: I have a picture of a 1990 Xizang and wants 1999 Xizang team pictures 

Here's the old Xizang 1990










 Cool, eh?

I found it while I was searching for Xizang material on the internet on this (german) site:
https://www.mtb-kataloge.de/
^^
Contains a lot of other brands too.. check it out (Similar links wanted)

But still i haven't found the right pictures of Team edition Xizangs yet.. If you know of sites or have pictures of the GT Xizang Team edition 99 I'm very interested

Cheers, Kasper


----------



## TreeHouse (Mar 27, 2004)

I have an old mid 80's GT Performer BMX bike, but that isn't quite what you are looking for is it? 

TreeHouse


----------



## Kasper (Feb 23, 2004)

TreeHouse said:


> I have an old mid 80's GT Performer BMX bike, but that isn't quite what you are looking for is it?
> TreeHouse


... it isn't but thanks anyway 

I've developed a sudden interest for the good ole' GTs since i recently bought a Xizang from the local classifieds.

My Xizang has been stripped of it's original blue -year 97, stickers and has a set of Karakoram stickers in stead. This was done by the current owner (ME ) to stealth the bike while I use as a commuter..

I have one set of Xizang stickers from a different year in the drawer if I should ever want to build it up as a XC rocket racer again..









^^^^The in-the-drawer decals^^^^^

That's the story of a Xizang frame so far 
Cheers, Kasper

You're still riding the Performer??


----------



## heeler (Feb 13, 2004)

*Shasta?*

Weren't the Shasta steel MTB's made by GT?


----------



## T V (Jan 22, 2004)

*'85 (?) GT Backwoods*

My '85ish GT Backwoods, one of two original GT mountain bike models (the other being the lower-end Timberline). Backwoods was full butted Cro-Mo while the Timberline had a high tensile rear triangle and cheaper parts spec. The Backwoods was relatively light and handled better than the original slack-angled bikes but its performance was blown away by the race-inspired mtbs of the latter '80s. I had many great adventures on this bike and unfortunately sold it a few years back in a misguided attempt to create more space (and $) for an arriving baby.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

I have an early 90s GT Karakaroum (purple haze....) built up as a beginner trials bike.










I also have an early 90s GT Avalanche built up as a commuter. It is now sitting in my storage locker as I built up a Cove Hummer as my commuter.

I don't have a pic of it handy though.


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

*Memory Lane*



karstkid said:


> I started riding mountain bikes in 91'. My first bike was a GT Talera (ghetto!), but my second (first REAL bike) was a 93' (?) GT Corrado. It had a true-temper steel frame and a LX/XT parts mix. I put a Manitou M-Sport (just a re-badged Manitou 1 the year the Manitou 2 came out) on it and I remember specifically haveing the shop I bought it from put on XT Thumbshifters and DX brake levers. It was the reason I got into mountain biking. It even had a Scott 1-piece bar (the bar with the bar ends built in) on it at some point. Does anyone have pics of older GTs? I used to think the Zaskar and Pantera were cool. How about the titanium frameset they made that their team rode - the Xizang! What about the RTS-1??? That was such a cool bike, expecially in the "ball-burnished" finish. BTW - I love this board, brings back lots of good memories!! One of these days maybe I will try to find an older frame and build it up with a Mag 21 and 8 speed - MONEY!


I just found the 1992 GT catalog in a box of stuff in my basement. Wow they must have had 15+ models of MTN bikes back then. I got a 92 Corrado with the RS Quadra to replace my fully rigid Giant CFM-1 with Suntour microdrive. The 92 was a XT/DX/LX parts mix that was pretty sweet back in the day. It had Onza bar ends in place of the one piece Bhrama bull bars yours had. It was replaced with a 1999 STS-1000 DS with the thermo plastic frame.


----------



## spaeth (May 24, 2004)

*Late 80's Early 90's Zaskar...*

I have a 19.5 inch ball burnished Zaskar that was supposedly one of the last American made Zaskars. I don't know how reliable that info is but the shop told me there was not such thing as a 19.5 inch but it was bigger than the other 19's I was test riding. I called GT and they said there were and that the 19.5's were made here instead of overseas. If I remember correctly (and this was a long time ago) they had just moved most of the frame work overseas except the Zaskar LE.I still have the original sales receipt and the paper work on the bike. Most of the stickers were getting pretty beat so I took them off it looks great without anything on there. It would be interesting to get a new sticker set. Anyone have any leads on where to find one? My first mountain bike was a GT Karakorum K2 in the speckled purple color. I just picked up a ball burnished Intense 5.5 and the Zaskar and Intense look really good together. It is hard to believe there are that many years between the two bikes.

Craig
the Gorge


----------



## Kasper (Feb 23, 2004)

*Here's the old GT decals*



spaeth said:


> Most of the stickers were getting pretty beat so I took them off it looks great without anything on there. It would be interesting to get a new sticker set. Anyone have any leads on where to find one?


Hi
Try out this guy: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/GTdecals
Paul has a lot of old stickers.. He even threw in an extra set when I bought two sets earlier this year.

I recommend him 

Cheers, Kasper


----------



## 6sharky9 (Aug 14, 2011)

Not sure what year it is but I think its a tequesta model I just picked up a few months ago for a build up. No stickers on it to go by. Had shimano stx derailleurs.(both were broken) Still has the stx cranks. I had a wally mart mongoose xr200 I picked up at a pawn shop in rideable condition for 30.00 . I ended up using the front mozo m30 front shock and promax disc brakes up front. Also using the ahead headset and mongoose stem/handlebars. The gt had ef50 7spd quickfire shifters/brake levers already on it..I added a new alivio front and rear derailleur to it and also use the mongoose wheels that already had kenda klaw xt tires mounted to them. Also traded out the rear cantilever brakes for v brakes on the rear. Seems to ride pretty good. I have much future plans for better componants. Just a preliminary build to get started. Will post pics as soon as I'm able to.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

6sharky9 said:


> Not sure what year it is but I think its a tequesta model I just picked up a few months ago for a build up. No stickers on it to go by. Had shimano stx derailleurs.(both were broken) Still has the stx cranks. I had a wally mart mongoose xr200 I picked up at a pawn shop in rideable condition for 30.00 . I ended up using the front mozo m30 front shock and promax disc brakes up front. Also using the ahead headset and mongoose stem/handlebars. The gt had ef50 7spd quickfire shifters/brake levers already on it..I added a new alivio front and rear derailleur to it and also use the mongoose wheels that already had kenda klaw xt tires mounted to them. Also traded out the rear cantilever brakes for v brakes on the rear. Seems to ride pretty good. I have much future plans for better componants. Just a preliminary build to get started. Will post pics as soon as I'm able to.


Really old thread , you might get better response posting in the "Official GT thread or starting a new thread for your bike. You can post to photobucket and copy the image into the text of your thread until you can download here.


----------



## chepe (Sep 9, 2011)

I still have 1994 gt hardtail zaskar had this bike since 1994 rides like new still up to this day. Love this bike.


----------

